# Help



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi after asking quite a few different people I still dont seem to have a definitive answer. I am looking to get a decent coffee machine on a £500 budget and I'm lost to be honest. I have seen the Sage barista express myself but asked someone "in the know" and the automatically said done buy bean to cup. He recommends a Gaggia Classic and stand alone grinder. I guess I'm just trying to decide which is the better option. Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Your man in the know knows best. Avoid the B2C at all costs.

Classic and Mignon grinder is a well trodden path for your budget. You can't go wrong as a starter package


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I was told the same thing Adam, avoid the bean to cup there's an opinion that they're like the tv/DVD combo once one bit goes wrong...

On your budget you should be able to get a decent set up.

I just picked up a Silvia 6 mths old for under £300, just on the hunt now for a good starter grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Another vote here for Classic plus decent grinder.The skills you will learn / acquire with this combination will stand you in good stead for when you upgrade.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Even though I went on a different path lol the common two are the Gaggia and Silvia with a Rocky grinder. Ebay or the Adds here have both and some even have PID installed(not essential but helps with temp stability). The new Gaggia getting a fair amount of hate atm where the Silvia's been a rock solid recommended machine. The only other combo could be the Duo Temp Pro/Sage Pro Grinder via Lakeland. Similar to the Gaggia, yes not a 58mm PF or Naked version with LL warranty everything breakdown wise is covered and unless the PID unit goes pop the brew temperatures should be alot more consistent. A brand new Silvia and Rocky combo from BellaBarista will set you back £589 but also budget for a decent tamper as the Silvia still comes with a cheap plastic version. And when you have the money they sell the naked PF and other extra's. And from Lakeland the Sage Duo temp Pro and Pro Grinder is £494 and with all things Sage you get the tamper milk jug both styles of baskets with the Lakeland Lifetime warranty on top.


----------



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been reading that the older classic is better than the 2015 model. Is this correct? And am I not to buy the 2015 model or its just the better of the two machines but this years classic is still a good machine? Thanks


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Ronnie27 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've been reading that the older classic is better than the 2015 model. Is this correct? And am I not to buy the 2015 model or its just the better of the two machines but this years classic is still a good machine? Thanks


Yes older Classics were pre new owners and I think the new models you lost some standard features as in the 3 way solenoid Valve and mention of alot more plastic I.E. spout. Have never used or seen a Classic in action in the flesh but up to the recent model they were getting solid reviews. Think there's a few older models up for grabs on the to buy pages on the forum, also go to the Gaggia and Rancilio sections here. Plenty or reviews/feedback and if you have a question the more informed user's can point you in the right direction.


----------

